# Forenbersicht > Surfspots & Reiseinfos >  >  sideshore?

## Gast

ich suche ganz einfach ein revier in dem der wind sideshore weht die wellen auch ganz ok sind und es au im sommer wind gibt und net nur wellen.gibts so was in europa?
jan

----------


## Gast

gibt es hier niemand der mit ein gute sideshore gebiet sagen kann?dass auch in europa liegt?
aloha
jan

----------


## Thorsten

wie wrs mit gargano (italien)???

war selber nur mal als kleines kind dort, glaube aber zu wissen, dass dort der wind sideshore weht und es wellen ab und zu gibt.

sicher war jemand aus dem forum schon mal da und kann nheres sagen.

aloha


__________________________________________________  ___
you only go around once, so you better go hard!

check out: http://www.goiter.de

----------


## Gast

ich war schon 3 mal dort und davon gabs einmal richtige wellen.normal isch da mit 6 oder 7er segel flachwasser angesagt .
gibts keine gescheiten am atlantik?
aloha
jan

----------


## Gast

Auf den Kanarischen Inseln findet man immer Sideshore
spots und fast das ganze Jahr ueber vernuenftige Wellen.

Wndsurfsaison ist von Fruehjahr bis Anfang Winter. Da
sind die Inseln im Passat-Wind guertel und es ist
90% Windsicher.

Ausserhalb der Hauptsaison kostet ein Flug zwichen
300 und 450 DM und man ist nur 4.5h stunden unterwegs.

Gruss,

  Arnd

----------


## Gast

ich bin erst 15 und drum wr ein gebiet so wie bretagne oder so, dass man mit dem auto gut ereichen kann cool.so was muss es doch geben.oder?bis jetzt wars immmer wind oder wellen.
gru
jan

----------


## Gast

schau einfach in den atlas um zu sehen wie wie die kste verluft und dann besuch die home page der entsprechenden wetterinstitute und finde statistiken hauptberwindrichtung und sowas wenn du dann was gefunden hast schau nach bekannten orten an deiser stelle und du wirst sicher einen bekannten spotnamen wiedererkennen und nun klickst du da oben in der kleinen leiste die rubrik TRAVEL an und siehst mal nach ob was dabei ist   viel glck

----------


## Gast

Gibt es doch fast berall.
Selbst oben im Norden. St.Peter Ording (Sd), Klitmller, Sdfrankreich Caro, Portugal usw. Super sind natrlich die Kanaren.
Aloha
Style 251

----------


## Gast

ich hatte einmal sideshore und des war am total untypischen platz gargano.sonst erntweder wind und flach(oder mega onshore) oder wellen zum wellenreiten aber ohne wind.
aloha
jan

----------


## Gast

toll jan

----------

